# Good Books



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2015)

I very rarely have time to sit down to read................. unless...........................I go away on holidays. For some reason I seem to go into overdrive and cant seem to put the book down, providing I'm enjoying it of course.

I am currently in the middle of " The girls with all the gifts" I started this last year and if I don't have a chance to finish it before hand, ill take it away with me in May. For those of you that like a good zombie novel, then this ones for you




. Had I of known what the book was about before I picked it up (strange I know) I probably never would have picked it up to begin with. Glad I did though





I'm happy to give anything a go providing it keeps me "hanging for that next page"

I thoroughly enjoyed "The Kite Runner" and also "The girl in the Picture" for anyone that's looking for something to read........

if anyone has any recommendations for me , they would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Sonya (Mar 31, 2015)

What genres do you like? I like just about everything except romance. I've really been into apocalyptic triologies/series, even the young adult. Some of the young adult apocalyptic series I've read recently and enjoyed include : The Giver, Dustlands, Divergent, Maze Runner, Champion. Adult apocalyptic series : Emberverse, Under a Graveyard Sky (zombies, yah!), The Passage. I enjoy anything by Chevy Stevens, Jodi Picoult, and Gillian Flynn for real life drama/mystery. Action I enjoy the author David Baldacci. I'm not much into Steven King but do read some Dean Koontz occasionally for scary novels. Not much into Alien stuff either, but the 5th wave was pretty good and I plan to read the second one, Infinite Sea.

I will put "The girls with all the Gifts" on my to read list...which is growing every day. Thanks! Also another zombie series, which I haven't read yet is the Feed series, I heard that one is pretty good.

I just started the Troy Chance series which is drama/mystery and so far I like it, there are only two books out right now on that series.

I could go on and on, I really love to read!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Sonya, Ill check out some of the ones you recommend





Will read just about anything , though I am like you and not into romance novels.

I love to read too just wish there was a few more hours in each day...........


----------



## sdust (Apr 1, 2015)

Lee Child the Jack Reacher series, Nevada Barr the Anne Pigeon series, Blake Crouch. All good reads


----------



## bevann (Apr 1, 2015)

I really like historical novels.Especially anything by James Michener.Currently reading Centennial about a town in Colorado.Read Alaska, Texas,Mexico,Cheasapeake,Hawaii.His books are sometimes difficult to get into at first since his goes back to prehistoric times for the area of the novel.I also like almost anything by John Jakes-lots of Civil War and Revolutionary War novels.Have a very old Kindle so I shop for books on Amazon.I started Outlander but can't get into it-will try again when I finish this book.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 1, 2015)

I read Centennial many years ago and also enjoyed the mini series that was made on it. I've been reading "The Walk" series by Richard Paul Evens. Clive Custler is pretty good along with Dana Stabenow. Steven King's books are way too thick for me now. Years ago I enjoyed reading him but not now. The same way with John Grisham, I used to collect his books but now can't get past the first chapter. Read John Jakes also, having trouble finding good series to read as I get bored. For awhile I read books by people who hiked the AT and Pacific Trails, but I do like good historical books.


----------



## sfmini (Apr 4, 2015)

The Steel Van Man by Jason Stadtlander is a real page turner.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Apr 4, 2015)

I too rarely have time to read - but when I do my Tastes are super varied! I love historical novels - gone with the wind is my all time favorite, Scarlett was good, uncle toms cabin is another favorite. I read a series once about Gettysburg that was phenomenal, can't remember what it was called.

But then I also love love love more modern books. Slaughterhouse 5 was a favorite, 1984, Brief Interviews With Hideous Men. As for authors I like ayn rand, and Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 4, 2015)

I loved the Steel Van Man, I hated to put that one down. One of the best I have read.


----------



## sfmini (Apr 4, 2015)

Thaks Lucky seven! I'll let Jason know, he'll be delighted.

There is a movie in the works for that book, and he is working on funding his next book.


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 5, 2015)

I love to read. I like horse stories, of course (adult or youth). I read a lot of Christian fiction. Love Amish fiction. Pioneer fiction.

I just read "Pegasus" by Danielle Steele. Really good!!! Not totally a horse story. Centers around a man and his sons who lived in Germany during Hitler's reign and found out he was part Jewish and had to flee to America. Took 2 Lippizaners and some Arabians with him and his sons.....well, you got to read the book if you haven't....very good!

My husband and I had read the Hunger Games and the Divergent series and enjoyed them. And of course are now seeing the movies in the theaters taken from both series.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 5, 2015)

*****Oh my gosh I tried to get my friends and family to read "Why mermaids sing". Of course they won't. It is by far a fantastic read!!! Now that I'm thinking about, I gotta pick it up again. I don't read much, but when I do it has to pull me in. I usually can't put it down once I start.

The fallen series. I think they should make a movie series out of these. First book is very twisted and makes you think. I could not guess the end.

The giver, and those that follow it are wonderful.

***A book series that is really hands on and brings you into the story is " Cathys book". You actually CALL the #s given in the chapters. Its really cool. There are clues in the phone calls and in a poutch of the book. You are solving the mystery. Also definitely could take a wack at making it a movie. I read it in middle school. My librarian was VERY disturbed. I had asked her if they carried it, and she looked it up then gave me a long lecture. How rude! I was asking a question. Anyways it was a fantastic read

The skeleton man!!! Oh wow. I read that in middle school. It was on a book cart. Soooooo messed up!!!! The guy is cannibalistic and starts eating his own body. Then locks a kid up and well...wow. That should NOT have been in the library. I told my teacher about it and she said whoa. Its really short too. Like 60pgs...? Could do a really nice horror movie on that one.

Montana 1948. Very good.

Many others just can think of them





The lovely bones. Great!


----------



## bevann (Apr 12, 2015)

Performancemini thanks for the tip about Pegasus.Started reading it yesterday and don't want to put it down.Started book 1 of the Outlander series but just can't get into it.Keep going back to it since I spent the money on several in the series, but it just doesn't hold my attention.anybody else read it?What am I missing-does it get better?TV series looks good but I don't watch it.don't have Starz channel


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 13, 2015)

So many good books mentioned that I'm going to look into reading them. Can't wait to see the movie to the Steel Van Man book, if they don't wander away too much from the book it will be very good! The book scared me but at the same time I couldn't put it down.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 13, 2015)

I just started a new book yesterday. It's called "The Broken Ones". By Stephen Irwin. I really like it so far....it encompasses the horror/ghost genre, apocalyptic genre, crime drama and mystery all in one. I'm not far into it, about 60 pages, but it's great so far.

If you all don't have a good reads account I highly recommend it...once you rate some of the books you've read in the past it gives you recommendations based on your ratings of those books. I'd say the last 10+ books I've read have come from their recommendations and I haven't been disappointed in any of them. Plus you can add books to shelves to read for future. It's not an audible or downloadable book store like Amazon but it's a nice place to keep track of what you've read. You may be able to even download books, I'm not sure. I haven't done that. I have the kindle app on my tab which I sometimes use, but prefer an actual book in my hand.


----------



## bevann (Apr 21, 2015)

I am now reading The Horse Healer set in Spain,Morocco area.Really good and don't want to put it down.It would make a great movie.Lots of Arabian horses and neat story


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2015)

Finished "The girl with all the gifts" . It was a really good read and for zombie lovers I Highly recommend. I had started this book whilst on holiday two years ago and just hadn't had a chance until vacation this time around to complete it. Glad I did though. I also read a novel called "Trafficked" It was fairly confronting and whilst I did enjoy it Im sure it would appeal to more of a select audience.

Ive just started "A thousand suns" by the same author as "The Kite Runner". The Kite runner was brilliant Id recommend to anyone that loves to read.


----------



## Sonya (May 19, 2015)

I ordered "The Girl with all the Gifts" and just got it last week....can't wait to read it! I'm in the middle of a series and only have one book left to finish of that and then I'm going to start on it. I've been reading a lot this year, I think I'm up to 16 books since the beginning of the year.


----------



## lucky seven (May 20, 2015)

Just finished Pegasus and loved it. Not really a fan of hers but also loved the Ghost as well.


----------



## Sonya (Jun 5, 2015)

Just finished "The girl with all the gifts". I loved it, thanks for the recommendation Ryan, I read it in 4 days, couldn't put it down! One of my favorite books to date!


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 7, 2015)

One of my favorite books is A Walk in the Woods by Bill Bryson, saw recently that Robert Redford is staring in a movie based on this book with Nick Nolte as the other character. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh that's great Sonya , so glad you enjoyed it


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 11, 2015)

Great topic. I have no time to sit down with a book. I don't want any apps on my phone. Audio book rental from Cracker Barrel has become my thing. We recently took a vacation to a mountain cabin and listened to one of Janet Evonovich's Stephanie Plum series we rented from there. It made the drive so much more fun. Today I picked up In The Unlikely Event by Judy Blume. I am gonna stick it in the boom box and get some rooms cleaned out the next couple of days. I am hoping it will be the motivation I need.


----------



## sfmini (Jun 16, 2015)

I just finished reading Hush Money which is a good horse related mystery.


----------



## Tess (Jun 23, 2015)

I personally like the Misty of Chincoteague books. Also in my reading list are: Ishmael/Self Raised by E.D.E.N. Southworth, Stepping Heavenward by Elizabeth Prentiss, and House of Love by Elizabeth Cheney.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 28, 2015)

The Girl on the Train written by Paula Hawkins is one I thoroughly enjoyed. I did the audio version and must say the narrators brilliantly portrayed the characters. Traded it in for Pegasus, which others have mentioned, and so far it is pretty good.

For those of you that do the audio books, do you prefer narration that just reads aloud or narration that actually portrays the characters in a voice unique to each? I like to hear the voice of the character because it helps me to form a mental picture.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 1, 2015)

Pegasus just did not do much for me. Never have I struggled so much to figure out who the main character is only to have deaths declare me wrong. The plus side was learning more about Lipizzaners. Also the portrayal of Hitler's persecution was well done. Still, I just wanted the story to end.

Returned that one and breezed through Takedown Twenty by Janet Evanovich. As always with Stephanie Plum's fiascos I was greatly entertained.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 20, 2015)

More audio books recently: The Matchmaker, Silencing Eve, In The Unlikely Event all were very good. While cleaning and de-cluttering I found one I own called Bearing an Hourglass and have decided it is worth listening to again.


----------

